
I put Paul Graham's essays in audio format in Spotify - rogereur
https://open.spotify.com/show/2smzwGQq7QMJFvFLpv4Aok
======
rogereur
I wanted to listed to PG in my commute to work on my startup, but there wasn't
any audio format than PG's lectures/interviews on YT (they're ok) and some
guys with bad audio quality in Spotify.

So I decided to use Amazon Polly to put some of my reading list of PG's essays
on Spotify with Anchor.

Would you like to see more essays from PG? Tell me which ones and I'll try to
put them.

Essays included so far: -Beating the Averages -A Unified Theory of VC Suckage
-Organic Startup Ideas -How Not to Die

------
Ruth_K
The page with audio is empty :(

~~~
rogereur
Hmmm. I do see it.

Maybe a this will work:
[https://open.spotify.com/episode/2VFDY1SXfBqd03T42y8ioZ?si=C...](https://open.spotify.com/episode/2VFDY1SXfBqd03T42y8ioZ?si=Crp9gygMTFWVc3qpwrQR6A)

